# Nissan Murano 2015 Maintenance Question



## kumar446 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi,

I am due for second maintenance for my Nissan Muran 2015 platinum edition. As per the service manual it is saying the maintenance is due for 10,000 miles or 12 months


but my dealer put a sticker when i went for first servicing to bring the vehicle around 7900 miles. The first one was done at 5,000 miles

i am confused now on whether i need to take the vehicle for servicing or do i need to wait for 10,000 miles.

please advise 

Thanks 
Kumar


----------



## kumar446 (Jul 2, 2016)

can anyone provide your valuable advise


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Stick with what the service manual says, which is every 5,000 mi.


----------

